# نطيطات وزحاليق وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي للإيجار مع هدايا مغرية



## وادي المرح (20 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. ,, 

اهلا بكم .. تحيه طيبة .. ,, 

اخواني اخواتي .. لمن يريد إيجار نطيطات او ملاعب صابونية او زحاليق او كور مائية او هوكي او فريرة بمختلف الاحجام والاشكال ..

وهنا صور للألعاب المذكورة .. : â€«Fun Valley - ظˆط§ط¯ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط­ | Facebookâ€¬ .. 

فـليبادر بالحجز بالاتصال على الأرقام التالية .. : 


0506420000 أو 0562896998 .

او المراسلة عن طريق الايميل .. : [email protected] ..

في حال إيجارك لأحد منتجاتنا التي في موقعنا المذكور أسال عن العروض المصاحبه لها من ( إيجار فريرة او هوكي او نطيطة صغيرة مجانا ) .. 

ايضاً بادر بالإستفسار عن عروض النطيطات الصغيره والمتوسطة الحجم .. 

وهناك عروض خاصة لـ زحليقة كارز العملاقة ونطيطة ديزني المتكاملة .. والملاعب الصابونية مختلفة الاحجام والزحليقه المائية الموجوده في الموقع .. 

وكل يوم وافراحكم تزيد ان شاء الله .


----------



## وادي المرح (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: نطيطات وزحاليق وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي للإيجار مع هدايا مغرية*

نستقبل حجوزاتكم لعطلة نهاية الاسبوع من ال 8 صباحاً وحتى 11 مساءاً


----------



## وادي المرح (9 يناير 2013)

*رد: نطيطات وزحاليق وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي للإيجار مع هدايا مغرية*

جميع العروض مستمرة ونستقبل اتصالاتكم على مدار الساعة خلال هذه الإجازة .. ,,


----------



## وادي المرح (11 يناير 2013)

*رد: نطيطات وزحاليق وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي للإيجار مع هدايا مغرية*

السلام عليكم والرحمه ..،، اهلا فيكم .. للمرة الاولى في حال ايجارك لنطيطة من عندنا ستحصل على نطيطة مع زحليقه مجاناً وخصم ٥٠ ٪ لأي منتج اخر مع التوصيل والتركيب داخل الرياض ولاصحاب المنازل والاستراحات الخاصة فالعرض سيكون ايجار مدة يومين بسعر يوم العرض فقط لهذا اليوم .. بادر بالحجز على : ٠٥٥٨٥٥٢٧٥٥


----------



## وادي المرح (20 يناير 2013)

*رد: نطيطات وزحاليق وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي للإيجار مع هدايا مغرية*

جميع العروض مستمرة ونستقبل اتصالاتكم على مدار الساعة خلال هذه الإجازة .. ,,


----------



## وادي المرح (2 فبراير 2013)

*رد: نطيطات وزحاليق وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي للإيجار مع هدايا مغرية*

اهلا وسهلا .. 

يسعدنا خدمتكم واستقبال جميع استفساراتكم وحجوزاتكم لـ قسمي التأجير والبيع .. ,, 

على الأرقام التالية .. :

0558552755

أو

0562896998

.~ > أو من خلال المراسلة عبر البريد الرسمي الخاص بنا .. : [email protected] .


----------



## وادي المرح (12 فبراير 2013)

*رد: نطيطات وزحاليق وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي للإيجار مع هدايا مغرية*

تابع جديد عروضنا عبر التويتر الخاص بنا : fun1valley


----------



## وادي المرح (21 فبراير 2013)

*رد: نطيطات وزحاليق وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي للإيجار مع هدايا مغرية*

للحجز لـ يوم الجمعة هناك الكثير من العروض والخصومات الخاصة ..

يسعدنا إتصالك وإستقبال اي استفسار او طلب .. على الرقم التالي .. : 0558552755 

او عبر البريد الرسمي الخاص بنا : [email protected]

أو من خلال الواتس اب .. : 0562896998 

أو عبر موقعنا الرسمي : www.f-valley.com 

وبالتوفيق لكم إن شاء الله .


----------



## وادي المرح (21 فبراير 2013)

*رد: نطيطات وزحاليق وملاعب صابونية ومكائن تسالي للإيجار مع هدايا مغرية*

شاهد جديد عروض هذا الأسبوع في صفحة التويتر .. : https://twitter.com/fun1valley .


----------

